# splicing/junction in panelboard



## gcleary47 (Mar 23, 2008)

is it a code violation? for instance the tail on a AFCI won't reach the neut. bus so i tie on some nm-b to extend it. can't find it int the code./man it is harder to find things when you're not in school. summer kills


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You won't find it because it's not there.

So if it's not forbidden, it's allowed.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

312.8
Read the whole thing. You are OK. :thumbsup: (Had to extend the AFCI/GFCI tails myself)


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Happens all the time, especially with service upgrades or, as I've had hundreds of service calls for, "double tapped" breakers that home inspectors pick up on all the time.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

wirenut1110 said:


> Happens all the time, especially with service upgrades or, as I've had hundreds of service calls for, "double tapped" breakers that home inspectors pick up on all the time.


I know that SquareD QO 15 through 30 amp breakers *are* rated for 2 conductors.


----------

